# Phosphorus and New Seed



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi there, pretty new to the lawn care group as of this season. I had a question related to phosphorus and New seeds. Most will probably think it's very trivial but I wanted to make sure before I get to the fall and am ready to lay down seed.

I've attached my most recent soil report from waypoint. It shows I'm high in phosphorus. I keep seeing allyn (lcn) pushing the GreenePOP for new seeds with the new seed 4 pack liquid fert kits. My concern is I already feel I probably have enough and shouldn't need to supplement my soil with GreenePOP for new seed.

Question 1: when I put down new seed in the fall, do I want to lay down fert with phosphorus so I don't become deficient?

Question 2: what ratios (roughly) would be recommended for new seed when I put down?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have plenty of phosphorus. It is very high and you should avoid adding more (no more Milo or biosolids). Your seeds have all they need to grow in their shells. Phosphorus helps in the weeks after germination. Your soil has enough.

You can use more potassium. SOP is the ideal choice. The members in the MA hometown folder can help you source it.

The report says you need 4lb/ksqft of lime. Use calcitic lime and do it now so it has time to work before your seeds.

Your soil cec value is on the lower side. Sometimes this could be because of sandy soils (normal in MA). You will benefit of doing applications every 2 weeks and half of the monthly rate.

For seeding, apply just nitrogen ~2-3 weeks after germination.


----------



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

G-man, thank you. I fortunately haven't been using milo have haven't put down biosolids yet. I was going to put down about 10yds of compost right before seeding. That falls into the biosolids group, right? If so, I'll just use some screened loam to smooth out a few areas.
I've been putting down lime since I got the report back a little over a month ago. 2 apps so far. Will put down more towards the tail end of summer just a couple weeks prior to seeding.

Now for the soil CEC, is that something that will adjust from using lime? Or do I need more top soil or a nice combo of both?

Thanks again @g-man


----------

